# Maschinen Krieger or Ma.K (formally SF3D) Model Kits



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey gang:

Many of you guys are familiar with Ma.K kits and some of the great painters who build them. I learned much more about them more recently and was blown away by how awesome some of the kits are, plus how talented many of the painters are. 

Many of the hardware and metal painting techniques of course are applicable not just to Ma.K, but to any vehicle model and of course figures and bases that have parts conveying metal. 

The following link provides a nice summary on Ma.K kits with some great pictures: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=2787. Below is just a sample...incredible!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very interesting stuff. Had never seen these before. Thanks for sharing ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

These days I mostly do flesh and blood figures but if I ever decide to do hardware subjects again these would be a perfect way to transition back The Ma.K kits are perfect outlets to let your imagination be your guide (or run amok) since there is no specific 'canon' that must be followed.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

have been on the Ma.K train for about 2 years the builders of this subject are just insane thanks for the pics


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Outstanding. The rust is amazing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I remember when those kits first came out from Nitto in the mid 80s as part of a Japanese theme called SF-3D. At one time I had an Avalon Hill style SF-3D board game but it was all in Japanese. The series was developed I think by Hobby Japan magazine. After a time, some sort of legal issue cropped up between Nitto and HJ and the kits were unavailable for maybe 15 years. The issue was resolved and the kits returned just as Nitto went out of business. Now Hasegawa has the revived series, and there are assorted resin and garage kits too. Cool stuff.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> I remember when those kits first came out from Nitto in the mid 80s as part of a Japanese theme called SF-3D. At one time I had an Avalon Hill style SF-3D board game but it was all in Japanese. The series was developed I think by Hobby Japan magazine. After a time, some sort of legal issue cropped up between Nitto and HJ and the kits were unavailable for maybe 15 years. The issue was resolved and the kits returned just as Nitto went out of business. Now Hasegawa has the revived series, and there are assorted resin and garage kits too. Cool stuff.


Thats some interesting background. Do you know if the current kits are new or are they re-releases of the older kits? Are there any good internet resources that list the entire catalog of kits or a chronology?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most are new. I forget how many Nitto had but it wasn't too many. A lot were based on the old Hughes egg shaped helicopter !?! I am sure there are sites devoted to the history of the stuff. I just recall what I learned when I used to sell the kits waaaay back.


----------

